# Mr. Golden Eyes



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww.....he makes my heart melt! This would be a great pic for this month's photo contest.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, his eyes are definitely stunning, he's handsome


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Absolutley STUNNING!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

He reminds me so much of my Arwen!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Handsome boy!!


----------

